# postgresql qualche problema di autentificazione

## 102376

ho letto queste guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_Postgresql

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/postgres-howto.xml

ma ho dei dubbi:

ho l'utente linux postgres creato da emerge e dentro il db è stato creato di default  utente postgres

questi due utente sono due cose diverse?

 ho l'untente postgres che fa partire il database ....... gli ho settato la password pippo. ora dando  emerge --config =postgresql-8.2.7

si configura il database.

ora impostando a md5 il login locale tramite /var/lib/postgresql/data/pg_hba.conf  non riesco a loggarmi con l'utente postgres

io ho settato solo la password in linux,

sembra quasi che la password settata da linux sia diversa da quella del database, 

devo percaso settare la password da dentro postgresql?

leggendo le guide sembra che la passwd dell'utente linux si ripercuote nel database quando faccio emerge --config =postgresql-8.2.7

----------

## nikko96

Sono diverse come passwd, nel senso che l'utente postgres ha la passwd unix impostata dopo

l'installazione ma non all'nterno del DB.

Puoi ovviare a questo inpostandola

```
su postgres ; psql template1

ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD ‘password’;

\q
```

uguale a quella "unix" per lo stesso utente.

Ciao

P.S. Ricordati di mettere momentaneamente trust come tipo di autentificazione in locale (nel file pg_hba.conf)

        altrimenti chiede la passwd ,impedendoti di loggarti come postgres

----------

## 102376

infatti avevo il sentore di fare cosi'.....ma di default che password ha? nulla? cioè è nulla la pass dell utente postgres in postregs?

ma poi devo settarla la password di unix dell utente postregs ? se non la setto a quali danni si va in contro?

----------

## nikko96

 *zocram wrote:*   

> infatti avevo il sentore di fare cosi'.....ma di default che password ha? nulla? cioè è nulla la pass dell utente postgres in postregs?
> 
> ma poi devo settarla la password di unix dell utente postregs ? se non la setto a quali danni si va in contro?

 

L'utente postgres unix è quello reale proprietario della dir  /var/lib/postgrasql, quando installi postgresql, emerge crea

l'utente postgres ma non la passwd, cosa che deve fare root per ovvi motivi di sicurezza.

Di default postgresql, lascia che le connessioni in locale vengono fatte senza richiesta di pass (trust),quindi

se ti loggi come utente postgres puoi creare utenti db e altro tranquillamente,perchè non viene richiesta pass.

Quindi dipende da te,se sei l'unico ad usare il server o ti fidi degli altri utenti,puoi lasciare tutto cosi come è,

altrimenti imposti la passwd dell'amministratore del DB(connettendoti al db template1) e cambi trust in md5 

per la connessioni al server.

Spero di essere stato chiaro, ciao

----------

## 102376

ok quello l'avevo capito, quello che chidevo io perchè devo settare la password dell utente linux?

intendo una persona anche avendo accesso all'utente postgres da shell poi non puo fare nulla.... penso.

perchè nella guida dicono di cambiare la password......... forse ho inteso io male e la guida dice di cambiare la pass postgres ma nel db?

----------

## randomaze

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ok quello l'avevo capito, quello che chidevo io perchè devo settare la password dell utente linux?

 

Non conosco postgres ma se funziona come il resto del mondo non devi indicare nessuna password per l'utente linux.

Ciò perché quell'utente dovrebbe servire unicamente far girare il db engine il quale viene avviato da root e poi cambia utente per ovvi motivi di sicurezza.

----------

## nikko96

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   ok quello l'avevo capito, quello che chidevo io perchè devo settare la password dell utente linux? 
> 
> Non conosco postgres ma se funziona come il resto del mondo non devi indicare nessuna password per l'utente linux.
> 
> 

 

Non credo sia così per postgres, se la guida dice di settare una passwd,avrà i suoi buoni motivi di sicurezza,

infatti un normale utente con

```
su postgres
```

potrebbe fare tutto quello che gli pare

con tutti i DB.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Non credo sia così per postgres, se la guida dice di settare una passwd,avrà i suoi buoni motivi di sicurezza,

 

Indubbiamente.

Ma la guida dice di settare la password anche per l'utente Unix o no? Perché dal post di zocram mi sembra si parli di password per il db.

----------

## nikko96

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Non credo sia così per postgres, se la guida dice di settare una passwd,avrà i suoi buoni motivi di sicurezza, 
> 
> Indubbiamente.
> 
> Ma la guida dice di settare la password anche per l'utente Unix o no? Perché dal post di zocram mi sembra si parli di password per il db.

 

La guida dice solo di crearla per l'utente unix,cioè il proprietario di /var/lib/postgresql,che contiene i dati dei

database,

poichè crea un utente apposito per l'amministrazione dotandolo di passwd,diverso da postgres,forse per non fare confusione con i nomi.

Ciao

----------

